# Ball Bearing Dispenser/Magazine



## JLS:Survival

I just came up with an idea sitting hear board at work. Has anyone ever seen, heard of, or made a ball bearing dispenser/magazine for dispensing ball bearing sling shot ammo. I mainly shoot 3/8 inch ball bearings and I wanted to make a dispenser/magazine for the bearings. I wanted to model it after how a magazine is is feed/loaded for a pistol/rifle. If any one has seen anthing like this or if any one has any ides on how I can start this I would love some feed back. And please if any one wants to try this go right ahead. Thanks for any feed back.

JLS:Survival


----------



## MrTriscuit

I Saw one in homemade slingshots and someone made a magazine in the handle of the slingshot with strong magnets and one with a little wheel to dispense ammo!


----------



## newconvert




----------



## Hrawk

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3742-cracked-my-brain-for-days/page__hl__dispenser__fromsearch__1

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3185-applewood-ergo-slingshot-with-ammo-dispenser/page__hl__dispenser__fromsearch__1


----------



## Rockape66

*For muzzleloading we would take a furniture peg and bore it out to 1/2 inch(for .445 lead ball). Then sew a leather pouch and tie it around one end of the peg. Make a snug plug and it would dispense one ball at a time.*


----------



## JLS:Survival

Rockape66 said:


> *For muzzleloading we would take a furniture peg and bore it out to 1/2 inch(for .445 lead ball). Then sew a leather pouch and tie it around one end of the peg. Make a snug plug and it would dispense one ball at a time.*


nice idea ill have to elaborate on this one, thanks


----------



## mattardel

I actually happen to have one that came with a Crosman Firestorm. I'll post pictures tomorrow, but you can check online if you want to see it now.

Here it is:







Works with 3/8 and 1/4 inch ammo.


----------



## watcher by night

I came up with something like the Crosman Firestorm dispenser that Mattardel posted above, but I included a magnet to grab steel ammo as it dispenses. Since the Firestorm slingshot is discontinued, I used a paintball feeder mechanism for a blowgun-- the actual feed mechanism is very similar to the Firestorm dispenser. If interested, I put together a how-to with a lot of pictures and info on where you can order the paintball feeder for the mod. You can view the how-to at http://watcherbynight.hubpages.com/hub/how-to-use-a-paintball-blowgun-splatmatic-repeater-device-as-a-pellet-dispenser-for-a-slingshot

You can see how it operates on video at 




Here's how the dispenser looks mounted on a slingshot frame:


----------



## watcher by night

I forgot to add, you don't have to mount it on a wrist-brace frame or attach it to the slingshot. I think the configuration operates a little smoother than the Firestorm magazine if you DO mount it on the slingshot frame, because it feeds to the side, rather than straight forward, making it easier to direct the pellet into your hand, and the magnet gives additional security with the steel shot. But you can also use it with non-magnetic shot, just keep your hand/palm closer to the exit port when you cycle the button.


----------



## DannoSeavs

Okay, after about 20 minutes of trying to get this ridiculously stupid technology to work together I got my phone to take a pic of this, then upload to computer and then now to a site.

So, I was given a slingshot as a gift and it had a built in dispenser, and it is of the simplest design.




























In the open position a small bar blocks off the rest of the balls falling out, (it's hard to see), resulting in an easy way for a single projectile being dispensed.


----------



## coyote-1

DannoSeavs said:


> Okay, after about 20 minutes of trying to get this ridiculously stupid technology to work together I got my phone to take a pic of this, then upload to computer and then now to a site.
> So, I was given a slingshot as a gift and it had a built in dispenser, and it is of the simplest design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the open position a small bar blocks off the rest of the balls falling out, (it's hard to see), resulting in an easy way for a single projectile being dispensed.


What brand is that?


----------



## DannoSeavs

coyote-1 said:


> DannoSeavs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, after about 20 minutes of trying to get this ridiculously stupid technology to work together I got my phone to take a pic of this, then upload to computer and then now to a site.
> So, I was given a slingshot as a gift and it had a built in dispenser, and it is of the simplest design.
> 
> [Picture Removed for space]
> 
> In the open position a small bar blocks off the rest of the balls falling out, (it's hard to see), resulting in an easy way for a single projectile being dispensed.
> 
> 
> 
> What brand is that?
Click to expand...

It is the Man Kung Magic Hunting Slingshot.. bit of a mouthful but I have managed to find a website that sells them. BUT! these sites sell the ones with the arm-brace, which is unfortunately illegal in Aus. Mine came without the brace and the 'limbs' are adjustable to go; forward/back or moved to the top slot or the bottom slot (which is where the arm-brace would go.

http://www.blowgun.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=682

or

http://www.thecrossbowstore.com/Man-Kung-Magic-Hunting-Slingshot-p/mk-sl06-bk.htm

Hope this helps!


----------

